# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Salasanavuodot

## kuukanko

Viikonlopun aikana on uutisoitu monilta palstoilta vuotaneista käyttäjätunnuksista ja salasanoista. Joukkoliikennefoorumilta ei tiettävästi ole vuotanut käyttäjätietoja (ainakaan minun tunnustani ei löydy vuotaneiden listalta ja vuodot ovat olleet phpBB-foorumiohjelmistoa käyttäviltä foorumeilta, mutta phpBB:tä ei ole käytetty tällä foorumilla 1,5 vuoteen).

Jos olet käyttänyt tällä foorumilla samaa salasanaa kuin sellaisella foorumilla, jolta salasana on mahdollisesti päässyt vuotamaan, kannattaa kuitenkin vaihtaa salasana täälläkin.

----------

